# my ARTSU!!



## mateo245 (Feb 12, 2013)

so im just a begginer at illustration and these are my works (i love drawing manga so thats pretty much it) so im going to start with old artsu that i liked a lot :​​​this one was caled : birth of a star
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


buahaha curse you proportions..​​​​and this one was called: death of a star​

​​this is an OC from me and my cousin, yeah she lives in candyland, and the water is yogurt askjaslkj just kidding
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​​i freaking love the ju-on (the grudge) movie series: kayako 4evaaaa​

​and one of the many linearts taht i never colored T_T​

​le kyubey gijinka in all his androgenous glory​

​​le chibi sailor her eyes are sho babish​

​now le big sailor moon​

​​finnceline 4EVAAAAH​

​​and akemi guerillera homura :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​​​​​​and now its the time for DIGITAL ARTSU!!​​im sho rusty.. im seriously going to do more digital artsu... so this was the first digitalart i did this year.. zomfg crazy background(gets shot)​​

​​yay skip beat... i watched the anime years ago and this is the time that i begin doing fanart about it..​

​​yay for the witch of truth that i finally decided to draw..​

​ZOMFG i love umineko and just because i like the character heres trollkastell in troll mode:​

​​so thats pretty much what my artsu looks alike..  ill update later if i see that people here like my ARTSU..​​​hope you enjoyed looking at this gallery buahaha now my art is in your brains...​


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 12, 2013)

mateo245 said:


> so thats pretty much what my artsu looks alike.. im afraid to upload my other works and stuff but ill upload it later if i see that people here *like* my ARTSU.


Does that answer your question?


----------



## Sop (Feb 12, 2013)

le





mateo245 said:


> so im just a begginer at illustration and these are my works (i love drawing manga so thats pretty much it) so im going to start with old artsu that i liked a lot :
> 
> 
> this one was caled : birth of a star
> ...


 le weaboo face

Also, spoiler that shit mane.


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2013)

Woah, nice!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude, these are better than 85% of all the other Animanga art I've seen this and last year. You've put a lot of time and effort into making this amazing art.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beginner? WHOA! This is SICK!


----------



## mateo245 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Dude, these are better than 85% of all the other Animanga art I've seen this and last year. You've put a lot of time and effort into making this amazing art.


 thanks!!, ill update soon


----------



## mateo245 (Feb 16, 2013)

UP UP UP update...       yay for rozen maidens shinku, oh and suiguintou too.​

​​alfheim online oc... gosh his wings dont look at all like the ones of the anime.. one day ill rescue this oc from the eternal void of not being drawn again (that sounds so sad to me..)​

​yays for sailor moon in the middle of moon metamorphosis transformation (i was going to finish colouring her skirt and stuff but she looks so pretty in withe...)

 
​​​​​and this is what im going to end looking up alike... a rabbit chicken crow--- yakuza oh and it appears im gonna be part cat too...(this remix of races come from one of the fb groups that im in )​


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 16, 2013)

Please for the love of god stop drawing men.


----------



## mateo245 (Feb 16, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Please for the love of god stop drawing men.


why if theyre so entretaining to draw, and i draw more women than men.. men need some love too come on dont be shooo sexist.. just joking(sorry i know im not that good at drawing men but i wanna be good at drawing them so i need to keep practicing..)


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2013)

Might want to use the spoiler tag:


```
[spoiler=name here][/spoiler]
```


----------

